# Lake Livingston Bass Tournament



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

The Texas Team Trail 2-man team tournament sponsored by Cabelas was held May 3 on our Lake. I had a ringside seat all day from my dock as nearly 200 teams vied for one of the best payback tournaments around for payback vs entry. First place is always a bass boat.

My dock got a lot of action as the pattern usually is flipping docks. These guys are good with their skills--enjoyed it very much.

2 years ago 2 guys lost 4 huge bass in about a 15 minute period off my dock which caused them 1st place. One of the guys was back again this year and we had a good visit about that day. He's a good guy as were all of them.

Wish the lake and town would support these big tournaments more--I know there is a lot of negativity about the gofast boats and the bassin' men but this ole lake needs some help.

Havent seen the results but fishing was tuff from what I heard--only 2 teams confessed to having a 5 fish limit that came by me.

http://texasteamtrail.com/


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

They got the LL results posted
http://texasteamtrail.com/tournaments/events-results/

Kevin Mason & Randy Dearman w/19.93 lbs took home the new Stratos VLO

The Saturday before I fished the SE region BASS Fed, that was a decent turn out as well, 116 anglers I think. Next weekend I'm off to TB.

Supporting more tournaments could definitely bump the economy around the lake. Our state ranks 2nd in the nation in total economic output from fishing. Sam Rayburn generates over $32M annually, Fork at $27M+. I know those get pretty doggon crowded sometimes but a better economy results...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I got up early and got me some shad for some daylight noodling but didn't get to launch from Northshore until the last flight left a little after 7. Being a tournament fisherman myself I didn't mind the wait. I thoroughly enjoyed watching the flight calls and the national anthem still gives me chill bumps. Your right about the economic windfall these tournaments could bring. I think the Onalaska city officials should make this a priority.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

and some construction at the Waterfront to widen the ramp, or make the one around the corner usable....


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Randy Dearman//// A blast from the past for sure---great angler...


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

tuff day----looks like close to 70 teams zeroed out.. Saw Bill Wilcox of Honey Hole ???.....

Alton Jones----surely not the 2008 Bassmaster Classic winner?

http://www.flwoutdoors.com/ap/collegeteam.cfm?teamid=1803 Alton Jones and Brian Bauer


----------



## quackills05 (Apr 29, 2011)

Alton Jones Jr. Elite series anglers son. And a hell of a fisherman Amd good guy himself


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

70 zeros isn't accurate, I'm sure a lot of jackpotters/guys that aren't in the points running just dumped their fish if they didn't have a sack


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

kellisag said:


> 70 zeros isn't accurate, I'm sure a lot of jackpotters/guys that aren't in the points running just dumped their fish if they didn't have a sack


 k-thanx----not too sure of all the rules.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

quackills05 said:


> Alton Jones Jr. Elite series anglers son. And a hell of a fisherman Amd good guy himself


 Thanx ... He and Brian finished 2nd at Rayburn too--pretty good team. Whooda thunk you could fish and send your kid to Baylor


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

We had a film crew in front of our house in the cove and that was pretty neat. They even talked to my wife for a while. I doubt the footage they shot will make the cut as they didn't catch anything but it was 2Cool! Does anyone know when and where it will air?


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Who was filming? Was it the tourney or Honey Hole Magazine? Bill Wilcox fished it--placed 11th I think.

All I can find on the TTT site is last yrs's tourneys.

Honey Hole is pretty current-- usually within a couple weeks.


----------



## kellisag (Feb 18, 2010)

It shows on FSSW Sunday Mornings listed as "Fishing Texas" it's a mix of these tournaments and regular shows with Clark Wendlandt as the host


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

kellisag said:


> It shows on FSSW Sunday Mornings listed as "Fishing Texas" it's a mix of these tournaments and regular shows with Clark Wendlandt as the host


 Thanks !


----------



## Parkerrhine (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey I have a club tournament on livingston next sat and sun. I've never fished before gonna try Kickapoo creek are. Any hot baits? From what I've researched just throw shallow cranks and spinnerbaits on the flats. And that fish are always shallow on lake livingston. 

Thanks.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Parkerrhine said:


> Hey I have a club tournament on livingston next sat and sun. I've never fished before gonna try Kickapoo creek are. Any hot baits? From what I've researched just throw shallow cranks and spinnerbaits on the flats. And that fish are always shallow on lake livingston.
> 
> Thanks.


.
Shallow is correct---don't know what the winners did last week but most guys beat the docks to death with senkos, wacky worms, etc. Seems like the dock bite is better later when the sun comes out. I live on the water south of the hotel and my dock has not been very productive this year.

Historically according to the bassin' guys it has been one of the best. Most fish are released into the lake at the hotel so it should be good. I caught one yesterday on the bulkhead using a live shad----first one on live bait. Caught one last week on silver/blue Rattletap. Don't bass fish much anymore.

Lots of guys throw cranks and spinners at the docks---didn't see anyone catch one last week like that.

I wonder where the fish are early before they go to the docks--that may be the secret.

Good luck--hope you win


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Parkerrhine said:


> Hey I have a club tournament on livingston next sat and sun. I've never fished before gonna try Kickapoo creek are. Any hot baits? From what I've researched just throw shallow cranks and spinnerbaits on the flats. And that fish are always shallow on lake livingston.
> 
> Thanks.


 Baby Brush Hogs have always been productive for me on this lake for LMB. LIke WWind said, flip those docks and run some cranks along the sides. Good Luck


----------



## DesertFugee (Mar 7, 2013)

pYr8 said:


> They got the LL results posted
> http://texasteamtrail.com/tournaments/events-results/
> 
> Kevin Mason & Randy Dearman w/19.93 lbs took home the new Stratos VLO
> ...


The reason lakes like Rayburn and Fork support so many tournaments is because they are great bass fisheries. Unless and until something changes to make LL a better bass lake, I'm not sure community support could draw the kind of action the other lakes experience.


----------

